# Pineapple Fields HDR



## Digital Dustin (Jan 31, 2010)

I think this one came out a lot better than my last one. C&C if you could.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 31, 2010)

I like everything but the mountains. I would open it up and at an adjustment layer for them to adjust the levels and midtones. 

Is this the Dole Plantation fields?


----------



## Bynx (Jan 31, 2010)

From the base of the mountains upward it looks like a bad xerox. The foreground from the base of the mountain to the bottom of the page looks good. I think the worst is the ghosting edge of the inside of the mountains.


----------



## Digital Dustin (Jan 31, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> I like everything but the mountains. I would open it up and at an adjustment layer for them to adjust the levels and midtones.
> 
> Is this the Dole Plantation fields?



yes it is!  I will try tweaking it a little bit to get rid of the ghosting, thanx for the critique.


----------



## Digital Dustin (Jan 31, 2010)

here is the non HDR version


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 31, 2010)

It's shadows from the clouds.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 31, 2010)

the mountains are underexposed... i like the rest though!  beautiful!!


----------



## Provo (Jan 31, 2010)

Digital Dustin,

I like this picture from your previous image to this one is a big improvement:thumbup:
but it's only half the image as others mentioned from the base to the sky it's gone.

but it's a good picture keep going at it.

here is your photo edited hope you like it :thumbup:


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 31, 2010)

It amazes to see such beautiful places.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BAmereihn (Jan 31, 2010)

i like it because its hawaii


----------



## Digital Dustin (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank Provo, you've been a big help in my HDR development.  I'm going out shooting again today, I'll try to post something later.


----------

